# JSF - absoluter Pfad  bei <h:commandButton image=



## nebulo (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sicherzustellen, dass in folgendem Fall, image.thumbFile als absolut interpretiert wird?

<h:commandButton image="#{image.thumbFile}" action=""/>

Bisher wird image.thumbnail an das "Wurzel"-Verzeichnis der Applikation angehängt.

Gruß nebulo


----------



## nebulo (20. Dez 2006)

Ich habe jetzt gemerkt, dass wenn man das Protokoll mitangibt der Pfad als absolut interpretiert wird. Allerdings gibt es  ein anderes Problem, für <h:commandButton image="file://#{image.thumbFile}" action="#{myBean.machdas}"/> zeigt der Browser nachher folgendes statt des Bildes an: 


> Anfrage abschicken



Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Wenn ich im Firefox einen rechtsklick darauf mache, kommt im Contextmenü u.A. 'Grafikadresse kopieren'. Die Zwischenablage enthält danach die korrekte URL des Bildes.


----------



## nebulo (20. Dez 2006)

Ich habe das Problem gefunden. Es lässt sich jedoch recht schwer erklären. Wer ein ähnliches Problem hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------

